# Hardy Palacona 6‘10“



## Karsten79 (24. November 2021)

So, hier habe ich noch ein feines Stöckchen für die Nostalgiker unter euch.
Diesmal aber wohl etwas bekannter als die letzte Rute die ich eingestellt habe.
Aber seht selbst:


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2021)

sehr schönes Teil, kannst du was dazu sagen Länge WG usw.


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> sehr schönes Teil, kannst du was dazu sagen Länge WG usw.


steht doch da oben


----------



## Dübel (24. November 2021)

Hast du mal ein Bild von der ganzen Rute? Einer der Ringe, ich vermute der 2. nach dem Spitzenring, schaut irgendwie so aus, als würde er nicht dazugehören. 
Aber egal, eine sehr hübsche kleine Spinnrute aus bestem Hause hast du da! Wie bist du zu der gekommen?


----------



## Karsten79 (24. November 2021)

Ist jetzt gerade schwierig, erst wird Fußball geguckt 
Ich löse eine Sammlung für eine Witwe auf.
Ihr Mann ist verstorben und sie möchte den Keller und die Garage leer haben.
Er war Fliegenfischer und Sammler.
Der absolute Wahnsinn, ein Golf voll bis unters Dach und in der 2.Rutsche noch ein Bulli voll mit Sachen.
Und da war und ist nicht nur Schrott dabei.
Der Erlös dieser Sachen geht 1zu1 an die gute Frau, mein Lohn sind ein paar Ruten und Rollen die ich mir aussuchen kann.
Für alle Seiten ein guter Deal


----------



## Karsten79 (24. November 2021)

Die Rutenringe sehen für mich alle Original aus. Ich hatte so eine Rute zuvor noch nie in der Hand, etwas schwerer wie gewohnt, aber sie sieht super aus.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

Eine wirklich schöne Rute in -was man sehen kann- sehr gutem Zustand.
Dübel ich glaub der Ring ist ok so, sieht bei meinem Exemplar genauso aus, auch die Wicklungen und Trims. Ich hab allerdings ein leichteres Exemplar.
Karsten79 : in diesem Thread wurde der Rutentyp diskutiert, irgendwo da drin sind auch Links, wo Du anhand der Seriennummer auf der Butt Cap Deine Rute genau datieren kannst.

Thema 'Eine leichte gespliesste Spinnrute' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/eine-leichte-gespliesste-spinnrute.348775/

Falls dir eine irgendeine Rolle, Hersteller egal, in Zusammenhang mit der Rute aufgefallen ist, schreib mir doch gerne ne PN.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Karsten79 (25. November 2021)

Danke Minimax, den Beitrag habe ich bei meiner Recherche zu der Rute schon gefunden. Den Teil mit der Seriennummer hatte ich allerdings überlesen.
Das werde ich nachher mal nachschauen. 
ich hatte eine Prince Rolle hier, war allerdings eine Fliegenrolle, die ist schon verkauft.
Diese Rute werde ich vermutlich auch verkaufen, ich bin halt kein Sammler. Ich Fische die Sachen die ich benutze.
Diese Rute ist bei jemand anderem auf Dauer sicher besser aufgehoben.
Wenn ich es gefunden habe stelle ich das Baujahr nachher ein.
Lieben Gruß Karsten


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Danke Minimax, den Beitrag habe ich bei meiner Recherche zu der Rute schon gefunden. Den Teil mit der Seriennummer hatte ich allerdings überlesen.
> Das werde ich nachher mal nachschauen.
> ich hatte eine Prince Rolle hier, war allerdings eine Fliegenrolle, die ist schon verkauft.
> Diese Rute werde ich vermutlich auch verkaufen, ich bin halt kein Sammler. Ich Fische die Sachen die ich benutze.
> ...



Die Rute möchte sicher lieber benutzt als in die Vitrine gestellt werden. Ich würde sie an deiner Stelle mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht macht dir das Angeln mit einer Gespließten ja großen Spaß. Wenn du sie verkauft hast, ist sie weg. So eine schöne Rute bekommst du nicht so leicht wieder!

Zum Ring - der ist tatsächlich so, wie er sein soll. Es war der erste Ring nach dem Leitring, den ich ein bisschen merkwürdig fand. Auf den ersten Blick sah er für mich irgendwie nach einem high bell aus. Auf dem Foto der kompletten Rute sieht man aber gut, dass er sich absolut harmonisch in die gesamte Beringung einfügt.

Was steht eigentlich alles auf der Rute drauf?


----------



## Karsten79 (25. November 2021)

Ich habe noch 2 weitere Bambus Ruten hier, allerdings Fliegenruten.
Eine sehr alte, da weiß ich noch nichts drüber und eine neuere. Die neuere hat zwar einen China Blank, also maschinell hergestellt, aber die Rute wurde von Higland Hills Rods sehr gut aufgebaut.
Stelle ich auch mal ein die Tage.
Ich Fische hauptsächlich an der Ostsee, dafür ist die Hardy zu leicht und zu wertvoll. 
Aktuell beschäftige ich mich sehr intensiv mit dem Fliegenfischen, das möchte ich sehr gerne lernen.
Allerdings auch um dieses an der Ostsee zu betreiben.


----------



## Karsten79 (25. November 2021)

Aber passend zur Hardy Rute habe ich hier noch ein Schmankerl.
Diese Fliegenbox.
Eigentlich dürfte es sie gar nicht geben.
Was ich bisher in Erfahrung gebracht habe.
Die sollten für einen bestimmten Anlass produziert werden, in Zusammenarbeit mit Richard Whealey.
Dieser Anlass hat aber wohl nie stattgefunden.
Also ist es bei jeweils  6 Testdosen in 4 verschiedenen Größen geblieben.
Die stehen in keinem Katalog und wurden nie offiziell verkauft.
Eine von jeder Größe steht wohl im Wheatley Museum in England zusammen mit dem Stempel der sie geprägt hat.


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 2 weitere Bambus Ruten hier, allerdings Fliegenruten.
> Eine sehr alte, da weiß ich noch nichts drüber und eine neuere. Die neuere hat zwar einen China Blank, also maschinell hergestellt, aber die Rute wurde von Higland Hills Rods sehr gut aufgebaut.
> Stelle ich auch mal ein die Tage.
> Ich Fische hauptsächlich an der Ostsee, dafür ist die Hardy zu leicht und zu wertvoll.
> ...


Ok, für die Ostsee ist die definitiv nicht geeignet. 
Irgendwo sollte die passende Tragkraft für die Schnur angegeben sein. 9/10 lb, 6 lb, 4 lb ...?


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2021)

Karsten79 schrieb:


> Aber passend zur Hardy Rute habe ich hier noch ein Schmankerl.
> Diese Fliegenbox.
> Eigentlich dürfte es sie gar nicht geben.
> Was ich bisher in Erfahrung gebracht habe.
> ...



Da sollten bitte dann auch keine Meerforellenstreamer rein ....


----------



## Karsten79 (25. November 2021)

Die Passage mit den Seriennummern finde ich leider nicht, aber ein H-Kennzeichen hat die schon mal


----------



## Karsten79 (25. November 2021)

Die Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht von 6lb


----------



## ragbar (25. November 2021)

Das ist nicht Wurfgewicht,das ist Schnurklasse,bzw empfohlene Schnurtragkraft i.V.m. der Rute.
Einen Wurfversuch mit 6Lb Wg überlebt dieses Schmuckstück nicht.
Testkurve von 6lb auf diesem Blank? Nee.

Handelt sich wohl um ein (sehr schönes) Stück zu feinen Spinnfischen mit kleinen Ködern und dünnen Schnüren auf Forelle zb. am Bach wegen der kurzen Länge.


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Wurfgewicht,das ist Schnurklasse,bzw empfohlene Schnurtragkraft i.V.m. der Rute.
> Einen Wurfversuch mit 6Lb Wg überlebt dieses Schmuckstück nicht.
> Testkurve von 6lb auf diesem Blank? Nee.
> 
> Handelt sich wohl um ein (sehr schönes) Stück zu feinen Spinnfischen mit kleinen Ködern und dünnen Schnüren auf Forelle zb. am Bach wegen der kurzen Länge.


6lb Tragkraft ist aus britischer Sicht schon fast ein Tau. Die richtig feinen leichten Hardy Wanless sind mit 4 lb angegeben ...
Wenn bei der mal ein (nicht wirklich großer) Hecht einsteigt, überlebt die das auch noch.


----------



## Karsten79 (25. November 2021)

Ich habe mich bezüglich der schwarzen Box mal auf Facebook in einer Hardy Gruppe angemeldet.
Jetzt hat der Hersteller der Boxen sich in die Diskussion eingeklinkt


----------

